# pvc pipe to roof vent



## shan2themax (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a question about my pvc venting pipe that goes to the roof.... I have a roof leak.... I put roofing tar around the roof vent on the top of the roof until I could get someone to go up inside the attic with me (i'm a big girl... didnt think going up there alone was a good idea...) today, we went up into the attic and it happened to be raining so that was even better ( I tarred it a week ago). so, no active leaking right now... woohoo.... the wood isnt even wet.. but it will have to be replaced when i put the new roof on.... so anyways.... the pvc pipe.... it has 2 couplings, on the lower coupling, water is sitting around  the lip of it and dripping off onto the ceiling below.... I just am not understanding how water is on top of the sanitary tee you cannot feel moisture on any of the pipes above it... and I know that water doesnt just float up.... so.. what am I missing?    there is caulking on the other joints... but not at this one... but I really am at a loss.... I felt all the way around the pipes, didnt feel any moisture.... please tell me that I am just being silly becuase I dont understand how water could be here..


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello Shan:
I haven't seen you around for a while. The PVC pipe should be sticking up above the roof one foot. There is a plastic flashing that has a soft center to go around the pipe; you just slip it down over the pipe and it is made to go with the pitch of the roof. If you could gently slip out a couple of shingles above the vent, slip the flashing down onto the lower shingles then replace the upper shingles, you should be good to go. I don't use any nails in the flashing anywhere, it just snugs down on the roof and I've never had one to leak.
Your biggest problem will be removing the upper shingles; use a flat bar to gently pop the cement on each tab and you will find a nail at the top of each opening between the tabs. The nails are never hard to pull and there is no need to beat on it with a hammer until you nail the shingles back down.
I admire your willingness to give it a try.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 13, 2007)

Mabey the pipe is leaking at a joint?

This is a vent ...but water does go down it when it rains. 

Check to see if any pipes turn or remove themselves from others when pulled.Then glue em back with pvc cement....and primer.


----------



## shan2themax (Nov 13, 2007)

to Glenn.... thanks for the helpful suggestions.... You always have them.... I actually sort of did what you suggested before I put that roofing tar stuff around the boot... I spread it from the rubber seal your were talking about and also to about 3 inches out past the boot itself... the only exception was that if a seam in the shingles was near, I tarred that also.....  *thanks for having some faith in my attempts too by the way...*

Inspector.... I am gonna try out what you said.... luckily there is no insulation right there so, I am going to go in from the bathroom and just take the ceiling out.... I think that would be easier for me to get too.*if you look in my gallery, you will see that the ceiling needs replaced anyways*.. I will buy some pvc cement and primer this weekend also. it would probably be a good thing to have around.. I need to get in there and rip out that commode and replace the floor anyways... so I think that I may attempt to do it all this weekend while the youngins are at their dads....


so, wish me luck..... I also found while I was up there that my stove vent just goes up into the attic, doesnt go outside at all.... so i need to fix that too


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 14, 2007)

Well it sounds like you are tackling it in stages...always the best way to do it. 

You know where we are if you get stuck on a problem, 

good luck!!


----------

